# My competition on tinder. If you are not on their level, its impossible to compete



## Deusmaximus (Feb 8, 2021)

Saw these guys all during the first day of swiping as a girl.


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2021)

r they the seme personcel


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Feb 8, 2021)

lifefuel


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 8, 2021)

we saw these already


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 8, 2021)

90% of these are fake accounts


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Feb 8, 2021)

I mog all of them except maybe 3 of the guys in the last album. jfl at your competition.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Feb 8, 2021)

Tony said:


> r they the seme personcel


----------



## Deusmaximus (Feb 8, 2021)

looktheorist said:


> I mog all of them except maybe 3 of the guys in the last album. jfl at your competition.


So why are you here?
You would belong to the top 10% on tinder in my city, and could slay multiple times a week. 
Can you send me a picture?


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Feb 8, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Saw these guys all during the first day of swiping as a girl.



Who's the guy in your avi?
Looks insane.


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Feb 8, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> So why are you here?
> You would belong to the top 10% on tinder in my city, and could slay multiple times a week.
> Can you send me a picture?


i like the forum and my area is still subpar.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 8, 2021)

Most are HTN softmaxxed to the core ngl. Maybe 1 or 2 chadelite, but they definitively all fraud and shit.


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Feb 8, 2021)

All mog me


----------



## Deusmaximus (Feb 8, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Who's the guy in your avi?
> Looks insane.


Yeah he really looks insane, younger version of dolph lundgren.


----------



## bwrauycnee (Feb 8, 2021)

I definitely don’t see this many Chads irl. Also, stacies aren’t too common when swiping on Tinder either.


----------



## wateriswet (Feb 8, 2021)

i'd say 25% of those are catfish






caged at "jason", that's brandon walsh check out my avi


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 8, 2021)

So many look hella fake


----------



## lutte (Feb 8, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


>



eppis?


----------



## Albeacho (Feb 8, 2021)

Most of those accounts are fake and made by incels. Notice how most models are tested on dating apps to verify their high amount of sex appeal.


----------



## lutte (Feb 8, 2021)

streege said:


> Most are HTN softmaxxed to the core ngl. Maybe 1 or 2 chadelite, but they definitively all fraud and shit.


...
No comment


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Feb 8, 2021)

Stop reposting threads u fucking retard


----------



## Pretty (Feb 8, 2021)

Not a single one is verified


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 8, 2021)

lutte said:


> ...
> No comment


body halo


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Feb 8, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Not a single one is verified


----------



## lutte (Feb 8, 2021)

streege said:


> body halo


Who? Not you, surely


----------



## Blue (Feb 8, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


>



How can you be THIS bluepilled JESUS CHRIST. Does he not realise that he's an actual subhuman?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 8, 2021)

lutte said:


> Who? Not you, surely


cute avi looks approchable and innocent, would marry. name?


----------



## Clark69 (Feb 8, 2021)

all of them are masculine, some are gymmaxxed
lol @ babyfaced twinks making a tinder account and expecting to complete


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 8, 2021)

cope, 'Gianni' browses this forum & got custom jaw implant from eppley

'Luke' looks like a hammerhead shark with his tiny eyes & massive ipd

seriously though, if this is real then it's over for sub 5PSL in switzerland


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 8, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> 'Luke' looks like a hammerhead shark with his tiny eyes & massive ipd


bones bro bones, for people here getting boners is all that matter.


----------



## lutte (Feb 8, 2021)

streege said:


> cute avi looks approchable and innocent, would marry. name?


Ewa Fröling, and race mixing is haram


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm not at their level and I have plenty of success in Tinder. I don't know what you guys do wrong. 

Also, those guys don't seem to be verified - why? Fake profiles? In that case, they aren't the same as real competition, because some of the girls instantly reject them because of being fake.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 8, 2021)

lutte said:


> Ewa Fröling, and race mixing is haram


would've never guessed she was swedes. I thought she was racemixed that's why.


----------



## lutte (Feb 8, 2021)

streege said:


> would've never guessed she was swedes. I thought she was racemixed that's why.


jfl what? she looks swedish


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 8, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Yeah he really looks insane, younger version of dolph lundgren.
> View attachment 973582
> View attachment 973581



This is the ultimate narcy dream tbh. Be chad and live life on total easymode, and then start spilling 'motivational quotes' about how tough your life is and how 'nothing comes easy'.

Just fucking lol


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 8, 2021)

lutte said:


> jfl what? she looks swedish


unironically looks more mixed than original kurd like this kurd girl below : your girl looks kinda mulatta


----------



## lutte (Feb 8, 2021)

streege said:


> unironically looks more mixed than original kurd like this kurd girl below : your girl looks kinda mulatta
> View attachment 973674


wow a pic of one of the two girls with blue eyes in the whole of kurdistan


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 8, 2021)

lutte said:


> wow a pic of one of the two girls with blue eyes in the whole of kurdistan


your mom was helping us fgt


----------



## lutte (Feb 8, 2021)

streege said:


> your mom was helping us fgt


"looks mulatta" ok


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 8, 2021)

lutte said:


> "looks mulatta" ok
> View attachment 973681


yes i keep with that. Face looks too ogre soft feature wise


----------



## lutte (Feb 8, 2021)

streege said:


> yes i keep with that. Face looks too ogre soft feature wise


thats not uncommon here, also ideal


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 8, 2021)

lutte said:


> thats not uncommon here, also ideal


muh whites r the best


----------



## .👽. (Feb 8, 2021)

They all mog me Back to my mothers vagene but i still get easy dates from tinder (when i used it). Like multiple meetups per week. So whats the point


----------



## lutte (Feb 8, 2021)

streege said:


> muh whites r the best


you said it

she's not ogre her chin is just strong which also isn't bad


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 8, 2021)

lutte said:


> you said it
> 
> she's not ogre her chin is just strong which also isn't bad


issa mostly her nose and lips


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Feb 8, 2021)

streege said:


> Most are HTN softmaxxed to the core ngl. Maybe 1 or 2 chadelite, but they definitively all fraud and shit.


You mog them bro


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 8, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> You mog them bro


IRL yes, very easily, it just requires to have some strenght, instead of beeing the average sissy weak male of modernity.


----------



## lutte (Feb 8, 2021)

streege said:


> IRL yes, very easily, it just requires to have some strenght, instead of beeing the average sissy weak male of modernity.


100 kg of kurdish mountain strength mogs any sissy swiss


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 8, 2021)

lutte said:


> 100 kg of kurdish mountain strength mogs any sissy swiss


unironically my dna carries me a lot in will and strenght and dignity more than any white dna could ever give a male.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Feb 8, 2021)

bruh its hard to imagine these guys use tinder, they probably slay enough even without tinder, fags here might say they are "nothing much high tier normies there are far more gl guys" and they forget that even if there are better looking guys these are rare as fuck already


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 8, 2021)

fonzee98 said:


> bruh its hard to imagine these guys use tinder, they probably slay enough even without tinder, fags here might say they are "nothing much high tier normies there are far more gl guys" and they forget that even if there are better looking guys these are rare as fuck already


cope bro, go irl, look at them eyes vs eyes if they don't bow down which won't happen,it means they have a bit of virtue.
They will just bow down and cry to beckies used up cum bag.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## lutte (Feb 8, 2021)

fonzee98 said:


> bruh its hard to imagine these guys use tinder, they probably slay enough even without tinder, fags here might say they are "nothing much high tier normies there are far more gl guys" and they forget that even if there are better looking guys these are rare as fuck already


You'r wrong, in kurds this is usually not uncommon, 1 in 3 has this light nordic pheno, also, we are morally more strong, than these sissy's who bow down to whore cum dumpsters


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Feb 8, 2021)

lutte said:


> You'r wrong, in kurds this is usually not uncommon, 1 in 3 has this light nordic pheno, also, we are morally more strong, than these sissy's who bow down to whore cum dumpsters


idk I saw only the first half serb dude and the last guy, imgur doesnt load the pictures at least for me if you can post them here


----------



## EdouardManlet (Aug 22, 2021)

OVER.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Aug 22, 2021)

Naturally you’d seen all the top accounts your first day of swiping that’s how elo works


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 22, 2021)

Tony said:


> r they the seme personcel


Most likely incels larping as chads


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 22, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Most likely incels larping as chads


Most of them have their instagram linked. Also they are well known clubbing slayers in my city.


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 22, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Most of them have their instagram linked. Also they are well known clubbing slayers in my city.


They're clearly looking for a good time


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 22, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Saw these guys all during the first day of swiping as a girl.



BOOOOOOOONES
over for sub 8 men srs


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jan 2, 2022)

You dont need to look as good as this to have success on tinder - guys that GL wont fuck just anything althoigh they will obviously go below their looks level, also I suspect at least some of them are catfishes


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> You dont need to look as good as this to have success on tinder - guys that GL wont fuck just anything althoigh they will obviously go below their looks level, also I suspect at least some of them are catfishes


this...OP is just chad worshipping but anyways Europe and the UK is cucked as fuckbecause you're competing with pretty much only 6'1"+ JBWs, its already over and done with......and everyone here would do 10X better in SA and with girls that actually have big butts and big tits


----------



## HerpDerpson (Aug 2, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


>



Ah yes, the classic "victim of DHT" look.


----------



## averagejoe (Aug 2, 2022)

No problems there


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 2, 2022)

Übermogger said:


> View attachment 1805797
> 
> He literally mog everyone


The picture is taken with very good light. I can imagine his face looks smaller and less masculine/robust irl. Still very attractive.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 2, 2022)

lmfao where ever the fuck you live its like literally chadlite or death LOOOL


----------

